# Anyone watching Wartime Kitchen and garden?



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

On U Tubes? Its giving some great lessons on how they used to do things in the kitchen and in gardening


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I will check that out FBB!


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

no but i will give it a look


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Yesterday and today I watched all 8 segments of this program... A couple years ago I also watched several segments of the program "War Time Farm", I believe it is... Both very interesting... I plan to watch the farm series again sometime before spring.... 

An interesting aside.... As a kid I had a friend, his Mom was a UK war bride.. She came to the US in late 1945 at age 18-19.... That small island had big issues with food production twice about 20 or so years apart, and history says there was still rationing of some thing as late as the mid 1950s...

Those people did a tremendous job being caught between a rock and hard spot... More than once... 

I'd like to see copies of the cook books and other publications they used.. I'm going to bet with updating with todays products there could be a whole new series of books that are quick, easy, cheaper, and more healthy alternatives to many of todays recipes.... 

Good luck...


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> On U Tubes? Its giving some great lessons on how they used to do things in the kitchen and in gardening



I still hear my aunts who were lithe girl during the WWII in northern occupied france eating rabbit with a chicken skin, apparently they got tired of eating chicken so my grand ma just told them it was rabbit with chicken skin.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

i just got around to watching it and it is sooo good!


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

I have watched them both and thought they were excellent!


----------

